# x13thangelx's Pre-Release GummyDX Screenshots



## Zeklandia

Hi...

If you are on x13thangelx's GummyDX ROM, post your screenshots here.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jonwgee

GUMMY ICS by kejar31 ported to Dx by x13thAngelx with ssLauncher
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jpierce

Does anyone have Volume+ app working on build 3/14 and if so what did you do to make it work? It just force closes on me every time I try to open it.


----------



## masterchung7

Here are my screens. The rom seems faster than cm9. Things I noticed are:
V6 supercharger not working even with fixed services.jar
Some lag on lockscreen on start up
App drawer lag
But overall, it seems faster.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee

Do you have more than one keyboard activated in language & input? If you only have one enabled you won't see the notification switcher...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Looking smooth guys. To flash or not to flash? Life is rough.

Do the soft keys come stock or do you need to flash a mod? 
Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee

Built in. And customizable
And if you don't need camera, flash away. Been running all day with no reboots or problems

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Maverick39

jonwgee said:


> Built in. And customizable
> And if you don't need camera, flash away. Been running all day with no reboots or problems
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Where does one find the download at? I would like to try this out.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Go to Angler's CM9 thread and cluck on his older builds link. It will take you to his dl folder

Sent from my YACK


----------



## Sandman007

So does radio work? I'm pretty sure the answer is no

Sent from my YACK


----------



## luv2increase

Of course it does.

Sent via DX with MIUI


----------



## Maverick39

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Go to Angler's CM9 thread and cluck on his older builds link. It will take you to his dl folder
> 
> Sent from my YACK


cool thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Well it 1am here but wth ill give gummy a go

Sent from my YACK


----------



## bmt11

So what exactly is this "gummy" version and how is it different from the regular Cm9? I tried an install but must of had a bad file or bad install going to set it to download again tonight and probably try again tomorow.

Well I went ahead and installed it, at first impression I like it quite a bit more than CM7 but it seems to have disabled my home and search key, both physical and soft versions. Going to try and download for the third time I guess since as far as I can tell no one else is having these issues.

Huh, install number 3 left me with no radio in addition to the keys still not working. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Goose306

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Go to Angler's CM9 thread and cluck on his older builds link. It will take you to his dl folder
> 
> Sent from my YACK


Off topic... but ROFL! Autocorrect, damn you!

On topic... haven't been on ICS since Encounter, just been enjoying the stability of the latest GB releases... kinda getting that itch to flash a beta ROM to see how sweet it is, since this is the latest... off we go!

Edit: Rockin' it, pretty sweet so far. Going to put this sucker through its paces on campus today and see how it does. Definitely be nandroiding it, its nice to have some ICS again.


----------



## Sandman007

Lol yea Autocorrect is a pain in the ass. The home key is in fact broken. Roms fault not yours. Can't wait till this gets it own official thread. Then we will know that it stable

Sent from my YACK


----------



## Sandman007

Just to let you guys know for those that don't know, Gummy is AOKP. AOKP stands for Android Open Kang Project. So technically its not just ICS. Its a Kang of Sorts. Its all the good stuff put into one Rom. This is how I learned it to be by looking at the Gnex forum. (Goose you wanna add more?).

Edit: autocorrect strikes again
Sent from my YACK


----------



## Goose306

Haha Hamster's you more or less got it. AOKP is I'd say probably the most popular ROM that is out on the GNex. AOKP is based on AOSP (Android Open Source Project) directly from ICS source. This is also likely why its taking longer for this build to get up and functioning. CM9 is also based on AOSP, but CM backports tons of compatibilities for non-ICS phones (since CM is such a popular ROM, and so many people want ICS on their phones which would never see ICS normally) so there is a lot more going on in the CM tree to get it working for old phones such as the DX.

In the case of Gummy or any other ROM that is based on ICS AOSP or AOKP those backport compatibilities are not in place. Now, there is work that is getting started up for these old phones to receive these ICS ROMs (Gummy is just one example) so they are sorta figuring it out as they go, but suffice to say it is much more difficult than say CM9 (as Angel has stated).


----------



## Goose306

On topic: Gummy screenshot attached.

EDIT: Just noticed can pull down status bar on lock screen and screw with stuff, don't think its supposed to do that, lol

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## bobAbooey

Ok, the 3-18 is the newest build? Is that the one you guys are using?

I flashed an old build and my homebutton didn't work. It has happened before, I usually just reflash or move on. I don't care about the camera right now, I just want 3g and wifi working. Is that all working in the 3-18?


----------



## kingdroid

I downloaded the 3/14 file n loaded n2 a slot when I flashed I kept getting startup wizard failures.. any suggestions

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

bobAbooey said:


> Ok, the 3-18 is the newest build? Is that the one you guys are using?
> 
> I flashed an old build and my homebutton didn't work. It has happened before, I usually just reflash or move on. I don't care about the camera right now, I just want 3g and wifi working. Is that all working in the 3-18?


Using 03/18. Can confirm 3G and WIFI working. Home button (hard button) working too, to get back to home and to pull up recent apps. Don't have soft-buttons enabled, waste of screen real estate IMO (though they are pretty







)


----------



## bobAbooey

Goose306 said:


> Using 03/18. Can confirm 3G and WIFI working. Home button (hard button) working too, to get back to home and to pull up recent apps. Don't have soft-buttons enabled, waste of screen real estate IMO (though they are pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Awesome. Can't wait to get this booted. AOKP sounds exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Goose306

BTW, found this while digging through settings, if anyone wants the ICS Hex digit numbers (for the cyan color, in case you are theming or tweaking some colors and want it to match up in the system, I know I'm pretty OCD about that) its FF33B5E5


----------



## JagoX

I know it's a loaded question since there are knuckleheads who write "I've got 2 days off the charger!" (because they never used the phone)...but how's battery life looking? LOL


----------



## Goose306

JagoX said:


> I know it's a loaded question since there are knuckleheads who write "I've got 2 days off the charger!" (because they never used the phone)...but how's battery life looking? LOL


Seems to be decent. I just flashed it so unknown. I'm going to put it through its paces when I head off to class in about an hour or so then off to work, I'll report back after that with a more realistic answer.

Oh... LOL I do get two days off the charger though... I'm usually underclocked and undervolted though and I tweak tons of stuff, and I have an extended battery. This is more or less stock right now. Was thinking about flashing the govs in and seeing if I can get it to play nice with some underclocking... we'll see.

EDIT: Oh, also Beats audio works on Gummy  Every single one of my 5-6 ROMs I use on a regular basis now have Beats audio...


----------



## Goose306

Ninamorphed the music icon to a beats ics-logo one. 

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## bobAbooey

Goose306 said:


> Ninamorphed the music icon to a beats ics-logo one.
> 
> Sent from my GummyX


Boss.


----------



## bmt11

Well I was finally able to get this loaded with both a working radio and all keys working, had two downloads that I know for certain were bad and two more that might of been bad or just bad installs but I just had no luck with this rom. Not sure if his server is having issues or more likely my wifi is or what the deal was...working now anyways so I finally get to play around with AOKP


----------



## jonwgee

Status bar pull down in lockscreen is a standard feature of ICS

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kingdroid

bmt11 said:


> Well I was finally able to get this loaded with both a working radio and all keys working, had two downloads that I know for certain were bad and two more that might of been bad or just bad installs but I just had no luck with this rom. Not sure if his server is having issues or more likely my wifi is or what the deal was...working now anyways so I finally get to play around with AOKP


how did u get this 2 work I've been trying since last nite wit no luck.. I got the new 3/18 put it n my boot manager slot 1 n flashed n keep getting unfortunately the set up wizard sumthing.. point is set up wizard isn't working so I can't get passed the start up.. I tried 2 work ard n just login my acct but tht didn't fix it.. seems like a dope rom would love 2 try...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Magnus

kingdroid said:


> how did u get this 2 work I've been trying since last nite wit no luck.. I got the new 3/18 put it n my boot manager slot 1 n flashed n keep getting unfortunately the set up wizard sumthing.. point is set up wizard isn't working so I can't get passed the start up.. I tried 2 work ard n just login my acct but tht didn't fix it.. seems like a dope rom would love 2 try...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Try without boot manager. Going to guess it might have issues running in a slot. Just an FYI if you are trying pre-release (or even beta) builds, there's a good chance they may not work with boot manager.


----------



## bmt11

Magnus said:


> Try without boot manager. Going to guess it might have issues running in a slot. Just an FYI if you are trying pre-release (or even beta) builds, there's a good chance they may not work with boot manager.


That may be the issue though I had problems both installing it in a slot and normally, when I finally got it to work fully it was as the phone rom. I didn't have problems using the start up manager but you may want to try wiping data and reinstalling gapps(I used the one underneath the reccomended one in the cm9 thread).
I will probably try it later as a slot again as I would much prefer to keep wizards MIUI with the indispensable boot menu as my phone rom.


----------



## kingdroid

Magnus said:


> That may be the issue though I had problems both installing it in a slot and normally, when I finally got it to work fully it was as the phone rom. I didn't have problems using the start up manager but you may want to try wiping data and reinstalling gapps(I used the one underneath the reccomended one in the cm9 thread).
> I will probably try it later as a slot again as I would much prefer to keep wizards MIUI with the indispensable boot menu as my phone rom.


Thanx guys tht makes a ton of sense... I thought abt tht but I love my miui.us wizard rom sooo much I wanted 2 keep it as my daily phone rom n try this out cuz it looked good... Thanx 4 the help

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

kingdroid said:


> Thanx guys tht makes a ton of sense... I thought abt tht but I love my miui.us wizard rom sooo much I wanted 2 keep it as my daily phone rom n try this out cuz it looked good... Thanx 4 the help
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Just nandroid Wiz's MIUI. You can easily revert back then.


----------



## kingdroid

Goose306 said:


> Just nandroid Wiz's MIUI. You can easily revert back then.


when going back 2 it do I have 2 format or just wipe the usual n flash the nandroid??.. thanx

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

kingdroid said:


> when going back 2 it do I have 2 format or just wipe the usual n flash the nandroid??.. thanx
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I'm not sure, I think nandroids wipe everything when they install, but I've always just gotten in the habit of doing a cheat SBF when nandroiding back and forth. Do a backup, then wipe /data, /cache, /dalvik, /system. Do between every nandroid install. Never had any problems. I have about 4-5 different ROMs backed up to my SD card that I nandroid around and never had any problems, I just renamed them so I remember what they are. Nandroids are awesome since they keep your cache and everything, its a full system image so when you go back its like you never left.


----------



## kingdroid

Goose306 said:


> I'm not sure, I think nandroids wipe everything when they install, but I've always just gotten in the habit of doing a cheat SBF when nandroiding back and forth. Do a backup, then wipe /data, /cache, /dalvik, /system. Do between every nandroid install. Never had any problems. I have about 4-5 different ROMs backed up to my SD card that I nandroid around and never had any problems, I just renamed them so I remember what they are. Nandroids are awesome since they keep your cache and everything, its a full system image so when you go back its like you never left.


Thanx goose ima try tht out n force myself n2 the same habit... hows every1 liking rzrecovery??.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11

A nandroid replaces everything with what was backed up so there is no need to wipe as if you were flashing a rom, the only trouble would be if for whatever reason you were unable to get into recovery.


----------



## kingdroid

bmt11 said:


> A nandroid replaces everything with what was backed up so there is no need to wipe as if you were flashing a rom, the only trouble would be if for whatever reason you were unable to get into recovery.


out of curiosity how do u wipe system n either recovery (rzr n cwmr)??.. I no how 2 do data/cache/n davlik

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11

Not sure about rzr but in clockwork the advanced section has options for all partitions.


----------



## kingdroid

bmt11 said:


> Not sure about rzr but in clockwork the advanced section has options for all partitions.


dnt mean 2 b a moron but I just checked n advanced n I didn't see system on battery stats pix permissions davlik n idk what else... sorry if its a dumb question

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## johnfranckiv

You need format /system in mounts and storage. This is in clockwork. Idk about the other.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kingdroid

johnfranckiv said:


> You need format /system in mounts and storage. This is in clockwork. Idk about the other.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


oh ok I've seen tht I wasn't sure if tht was rite so idk rather ask n sound like a ratard (Allen hangover voice) then 2 mess up my only friend (my dx) lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11

johnfranckiv said:


> You need format /system in mounts and storage. This is in clockwork. Idk about the other.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Ahh right my bad must of been thinking of something else.

I've been booting in and out of clockwork all mourning too


----------



## Sandman007

[sub]I tried a download yesterday and just tried new download a half hour ago and both times my home button didnt work. Soft key and hard key.[/sub]


----------



## bobAbooey

Nothing special yet

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee

First build still humming along for me. How do you like my wife's lockscreen earrings?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Haha

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

So apparently after flashing Gummy Google thinks I have a Nexus S.... lol

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## hawkeye12

The ics YouTube widget works!


----------



## hawkeye12

Goose306 I got the same email.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Haha, got that too

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## hawkeye12

Anyone know why my lockscreen doesn't show?


----------



## masterchung7

? No problems here.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bradg24

Me too I was like ..huh? Must been a mistake.. guess I was not the only one..lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## hawkeye12

Mine doesn't work, no matter which one I choose I can always go straight in, even after rebooting.


----------



## Goose306

hawkeye12 said:


> Mine doesn't work, no matter which one I choose I can always go straight in, even after rebooting.


Did you disable the lock screen? Its under Settings -> Security

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## hawkeye12

Goose306 said:


> Did you disable the lock screen? Its under Settings -> Security
> 
> Sent from my GummyX


No, it's selected. My wifi won't authenticate either but it works for others.


----------



## bobAbooey

If you are the only one having a certain issue, wipe data.

This thing run smoothly at 800.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Ok here's what I have done in 2 days time.

1. Download once. Flashed
2. Download a 2nd time. Flashed.
3. Download 3 copies at the same time and compared md5 of all 3. Md5 checked. Picked 1 at random and flashed.

Here r the bugs I noticed in 2 minutes that are not happening to other people. Home key (hard or soft) does not work. No lockscreen. Help?!!

Sent from my YACK


----------



## masterchung7

Reuploaded a bad upload?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

I had the same problem. Took several times. Weird.

Did you activate yet? Mine was acting weird before I activated. 
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Anybody have a good copy? Maybe upload it to Dropbox?

Sent from my YACK


----------



## qwiklildroider

Same on the lockscreen and no home screen response.

Quick side note...bootmanager. how would I go about installing gapps if rom is in a slot?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

When you are booted into the Slot Rom reboot to recovery and flash gapps like normal.

Sent from my YACK


----------



## qwiklildroider

No go sir...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Ok well try this. When booted into the slot Rom extract the Gapps.zip and move the apks using root explorer to system/app

Edit: Reboot after

Sent from my YACK


----------



## Goose306

I've never had a problem flashing gapps in a slot. Just do it in Boot Manager. Flash the ROM, then flash gapps on top. Booting in to the ROM without gapps installed first can cause problems sometimes. Or flash aa phone ROM, Android, then restore to slot

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## kingdroid

Damn no luck still I'm soooo jealous I tried it n a slot I tried a cheat sbf n a fresh install n I kept getting setup wizard not working... this looks suck 2... fml lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## natgear2510

I tried the 3/19 build & have no radio. The md5sum checked out but no radio for mobile. Am I missing a setup? Wifi works fine!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## qwiklildroider

Got my gapps. Thx guys 

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kingdroid

kingdroid said:


> Damn no luck still I'm soooo jealous I tried it n a slot I tried a cheat sbf n a fresh install n I kept getting setup wizard not working... this looks suck 2... fml lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


sorry meant looks sick...what I could see looked dope

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

natgear2510 said:


> I tried the 3/19 build & have no radio. The md5sum checked out but no radio for mobile. Am I missing a setup? Wifi works fine!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Try 3/18. On it with no real problems. Battery is reporting a bit funky and have to reboot every 12 hours or so to solve intermittent problems but nothing major.

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## aholeinthewor1d

I see that the hard key lights obv turn off when using the on screen buttons..but I thought there was some sort of toggle on/off for the hard key lights?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## masterchung7

You can riffle with rootdim
I'll also attempt to upload my download of the rom

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

I finally got a good download of the Rom. I will post a link in a sec.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7

Here is my download
https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Gummy_shadow-Release-2012-03-18-00_54.zip?w=d4a614f6
Md5:c4c499d08cd71f2963fc00ebdb6b3f21
Note, I moded the services.jar file trying to v6 supercharge it.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Here is my Download:

http://db.tt/MidS1kz9

MD5:02f89c21d8d862387c9b8175c4a302c9

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11

natgear2510 said:


> I tried the 3/19 build & have no radio. The md5sum checked out but no radio for mobile. Am I missing a setup? Wifi works fine!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


There is a 3/19 build?

Anyways one atleast one my donwloads of the 3/18 the file was bad and the radio would simply not work. I would just try downloading again.

I also was finally able to get it to work in a boot manager slot seemingly fully had to restore a nandroid I made of it when installed normally as the phone rom, battery is dead now so I haven't had a chance to use it extensively to make sure everything is working but it's radio worked and so did all the keys.


----------



## kingdroid

Ok now I no I'm a moron n u guys r gonna laugh @ this 1.... but which gapps do u flash wit this??.. ics??.. if so I'm a moron cuz I've been flashing gb

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

XD yep ICS Gapps. Its alright. Don't bash yourself

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## aholeinthewor1d

kingdroid said:


> Ok now I no I'm a moron n u guys r gonna laugh @ this 1.... but which gapps do u flash wit this??.. ics??.. if so I'm a moron cuz I've been flashing gb
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I would also like to know which gapps would be best for this..I'm running some older ones that I used on CM9 but whats recommended

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kingdroid

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> XD yep ICS Gapps. Its alright. Don't bash yourself
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


ohhhhh ok I'm dl ics 3/17 gapps... Thanx I just feel like sum questions may come off as dumb n I no how sum can get worked up by those questions so Thanx again

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

I'm using 2/15 ICS gapps signed, no problems here

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Zeklandia

OK, guys. If you want to complain about the ROM, I'll make a new thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/21005-[PRE-RELEASE]-Bug-thread-for-x13thangelx's-GummyDX

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## Sandman007

Why hasn't this been released to the public by XAngelX and given a Development thread? This is my daily driver and love it.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee

I think that's up to kejar31. He's generally cautious with his releases. Doesn't like to put stuff out that hasn't been thoroughly tested. That's why his stuff runs so good...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

jonwgee said:


> I think that's up to kejar31. He's generally cautious with his releases. Doesn't like to put stuff out that hasn't been thoroughly tested. That's why his stuff runs so good...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Waiting for camera to be working.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

Back on topic.... finally checked page again.

Btw, Gummy is based on aosp not aokp. Which means the gummy team did everything themselves rather than kanging it all from aokp unlike the majority of GNex roms.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

x13thangelx said:


> Back on topic.... finally checked page again.
> 
> Btw, Gummy is based on aosp not aokp. Which means the gummy team did everything themselves rather than kanging it all from aokp unlike the majority of GNex roms.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


Haha, apparently I don't lurk the GNex forums enough...


----------



## kingdroid

x13thangelx said:


> Back on topic.... finally checked page again.
> 
> Btw, Gummy is based on aosp not aokp. Which means the gummy team did everything themselves rather than kanging it all from aokp unlike the majority of GNex roms.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


Sick rom great job 2 u n the team.. u guys r beast... loving everything abt this rom... few hiccups but nothing 2 cry over .

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

J*ustin Rogers* ‏ @*kejar31*
 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite* 
· Open

OK Cam is now working on the DX


----------



## Zeklandia

x13thangelx said:


> Back on topic.... finally checked page again.
> 
> Btw, Gummy is based on aosp not aokp. Which means the gummy team did everything themselves rather than kanging it all from aokp unlike the majority of GNex roms.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


I knew AOKP was a different ROM, and I kind of like it better...

You seriously use ADW when you have all of those awesome ICS launchers?!

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## 1loudsvt

bobAbooey said:


> J*ustin Rogers* ‏ @*kejar31*
> *Reply*
> *Retweet*
> *Favorite*
> · Open
> 
> OK Cam is now working on the DX


Do you know how to make it work?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

I was just posting his tweet. I can't do shat.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt

bobAbooey said:


> I was just posting his tweet. I can't do shat.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Figured it wouldn't hurt to ask lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

Zeklandia said:


> I knew AOKP was a different ROM, and I kind of like it better...
> 
> You seriously use ADW when you have all of those awesome ICS launchers?!
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


Because I like it better? I use Apex on my DX but I've always prefered ADW. Not big on most of the ICS launchers tbh though.


----------



## kingdroid

x13thangelx said:


> Because I like it better? I use Apex on my DX but I've always prefered ADW. Not big on most of the ICS launchers tbh though.


+1 on the adw been on it since I got my dx launcher pro is good as well but agree abt the ics launchers... great job on this rom loving the wrk

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11

kingdroid said:


> +1 on the adw been on it since I got my dx launcher pro is good as well but agree abt the ics launchers... great job on this rom loving the wrk
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Honestly I used ADW exclusively before but now that I've found apex I've found that it offers all the same features but with an ICS theme.


----------



## kingdroid

bmt11 said:


> Honestly I used ADW exclusively before but now that I've found apex I've found that it offers all the same features but with an ICS theme.


is it jus me or does apex automatically adds shortcuts 2 ur screens??.. if so how do u disable it??..

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11

kingdroid said:


> is it jus me or does apex automatically adds shortcuts 2 ur screens??.. if so how do u disable it??..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


It's probably the ICS market that's doing that, go into it's settings and deselect auto add widgets(not sure why it says widgets instead of shortcuts never seen it add a widget).


----------



## Zeklandia

Hey, bugs go here: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/21005-[PRE-RELEASE]-Bug-thread-for-x13thangelx's-GummyDX

Screenshots go here!

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------

